# new st.joe outting thread!



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Hey Dan let me know a time and I will be there. Also do you need me to bring anything?

Let me know and thanks!!


----------



## deerhunter08 (Nov 19, 2002)

if u have any room on friday, afternoon i am looking for a boat to jump on. pm me and let me know if u do thanks. 


mitch what time are u planning on getting there on friday?


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

Mark,

I just talked to the boss and I'm *Going Fishing Friday.*
so I'll be on board Fri. & Sat. & Sun. if you want.

I'll talk at you tonight or I'll see you tomorrow, your place around 6:30. I'll swing by Chris's and get the chains.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

I think I am gonna go a bit earlier on friday than first planned. Seems as all my partners are getting the day off, so I am gonna plan on leaving town here by 7:30 and hope to arrive at shamrock around 8:30-9 am. I am gonna pick up some minnows on the way for walleyes.

Mich Buckmaster, just bring the spawn gear that you are comfortable with(rod and reel). I have the plug fishing stuff for all of us.
Looks like a good bunch on track for friday, I am rarrin to go!

Buck master we are gonna meet at the cafe on sat morning around 6-6:30.


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

Deerhunter, I sent you a PM

Steve, good to go both Friday and Satuday. I may not be able to fish on Sunday as I may have to go to New York that day. Your welcome to my boat if I do have to go.

I have Quest commited to Saturday with Steve and I.

Deerhunter, looks like you will not be there until late Friday afternoon. I still have a spot open for Friday morning unless Deerhunter gets the day off. 

Quest, I have 2 rods for walking spawn, and I can set up another if you need one. I have all the plug rods that we will need. Let me know if I need to set up a rod for you. 

Mark


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

Rob,

Right now it looks like I'm going to be there at 8-8:30, I don't know the area at all so I'm gonna leave a little early. I'm at the mercy of Spanky since he's my ride for Friday so I'm going by his plans (which sounds fine by the way).

I'm planning on about a 2 hour drive from Holland, does this sound right to you local boys?

This is gonna be fun,

Mitch


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

Mitch, Your going to be prety close to the 2 hour mark, maybe a little under. I would guess that once you get to the freeway south of Holland you are about 1 hr and 20min to the launch.

Everyone-----MAKE SURE THAT YOU DO NOT EXCEED THE 5 MPH SPEED LIMIT IN THE PARK 

If you do he will simply ask you to leave and come back another day. He will not allow you launch, no way shape or form if you excedd the 5mph. I have seen him boot many people several times, including my fishing partner. Just a heads up.

Mark


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

That might be pussin it a bit mitch, especially on a weekday during rush hr. If the roads stay dry and no ice, you might be good, If you have to be there by a certain time, I would add 15 minutes. If you are hurrying to fish with me, don't bother, I have no time scedule at all. If I get there early, I'll have plenty to do for at least 20-30 minutes. I AM NOT GONNA RUSH THESE 3 DAYS OF FISHING.It is like my mid winter vacation. You may even see me start to cry when the sun goes down fri and sat night! 

I hope you and john and ben don't mind a little bit of walleye fishing too! I know it's gonna be tough to convince you guys! 

By the way, it is good to see these boats getting full of crews ahead of time, it's almost like we've done this before!


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

Ouch, Ouch!!! Stop twisting my arm Spanky! OK I guess so, you're the captain afterall, I have heard those Walleyes are somewhat palletable anyways.

Mitch


----------



## No Threat (Nov 28, 2001)

I'll be there sat. morning for breakfast. I'm bringing a friend and taking Deerhunter 08 in my boat. I don't know whats up for sunday yet. Hey Deerhunter, hpw about we meet at the resturant at 6:30 on Saturday?

Jeff


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Alright, Im good to go with a rod and gear and such. Hey spanky, i will give you a ring thursday and we will iron out the final details. I may just follow you down friday morning if that is cool.


----------



## deerhunter08 (Nov 19, 2002)

hey jeff ill plan on meeting you at the restaurant between 6 and 6:30. thanks again for the ride. hey shoot me a pm and let me know what i need to bring. thanks 

adjusted3 i got the pm if i get out early and can get into town by 2 or so ill let u know . thanks. i might even be able to get there earlier depends on what time i can go in on thursday.


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

Do you have a nextel? If so I will send you my 2 way number. 

Mark


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Dan, you know, I've only caught one walleye in my life! and that was a 5 incher up in canada lol So I wouldn't mind one bit if we tried for some wallys. I'm looking forward to this....is it friday yet? ... How bout now? ... 

See y'all friday morning!


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

SalmonSlayer

What time do you have to be back home on Friday? A good time for Walleye on the Joe at this time of year is just before the sun comes up in the morning, or just as the sun is setting in the evening.

If you guy are interested in doing some EYE fishing we could get a few guys together Friday and/or Sat. evening and hit a few of my honey holes fishing on shore or in a boat. If you are interested let me know so I can pick up Minnows and throw all my gear in with me.

Also if you guys forget to bring something just let me know when you get here and I'll see if I have it. (I just live 15 miles from the park.)


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Steve, thanks for the offer. I'd be in for a pm trip for eyes Fri or Sat night! I'll bet we will be off the river by dusk easily, and I'd be willing to go out for and hour or so with you then. Just let me know what to bring and we'll do it! Friday night would be better for me, Sat night will be all about the partying.


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Steve and Tim, 

If Dan doesn't stay out in the evening fishing for eyes, I'd be up for an after dark deal on friday. I have to leave sometime before midnight on friday! lol so I think there's time... I'll catch up with ya friday...I think you guys both have my cell #, so give me a call sometime friday afternoonish and we'll make plans from there. 

This could turn from a steelhead outing to a walleye/steelhead outing!

Fun fun!


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Hey Spanky I will bring a new rod and reel I got, I will need some help getting it rigged up, since I dont do much spawn fishing behind the boat. 

I will meet you at the cafe Saturday morning.

Looking forward to seeing old friends and meeting new ones.


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Are we gonna use frs radios this weekend? I have a couple I'm going to bring. I think the MS.com channel of choice has been channel 7 on the past outings. Is this okay with everyone?

Great idea Walleye123!


----------



## Walleye123 (Jan 31, 2004)

Steven Arend thanks for the time info.

I was going to get a new rod for fishing on shore, my boat is stored for the winter.

What is ideal gentlemen? 10', 10,6'...etc. 

The reels I have suitable for steelies are catalyst pti 30, or stradic 2000,

I don't have all the gear yet, but am working on my steely gear


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

What Time are we meeting in the morning on Friday? and where?

Adjusted3 and I still have room for (1) on the boat Friday morning. If anyone needs a spot PM me. Adjusted will be unavailable most of the day today.


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

I just talked with Dan (Spanky) and we will meet at Shamrock at 8:30am Friday morning. It doesn't really matter to me what time we meet up...but I'd imagine the morning will be a relaxed time...by that i mean no one is in a big hurry to get up early! lol That's perfect for me...i could use a day to sleep in! Don't know about when we're all gonna meet back up at the park for lunch and such...or just meet at night for the campfire festivities. What does everyone else think? I'm thinking lunch is on the boats...so bring munchies to tide ya over till evening. 

Come on Chrome!!!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Cool I'm geeked. Lets check my list:

buzz outa here early

stop by the store for lunchables and beverages

pack 10 X more stuff than I'll need...

...and I should be at the launch at Shamrock at around 8:30 am Friday. See you all there!


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

Your geeked!!!! I'm geeked 2 more hours and I'm out of here.

Plus I spent the day working on getting an avater Double geeked.

We'll be down at the launch by 8:30. Still have an open spot on the boat if anyone wants to come out.


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

lol

I hear ya Tim...I always seem to pack more than I really need! Hey, better to be too well prepared than go with out something you really need. But sometimes I still forget something important! 

Let's see: spawn, beer, spawn rod/reel, beer, camera, knives, camp chair, firewood, BEER, venison salami, cheese/crackers, BEER, zick sticks, beer...what else did I forget? oh yeah, gotta remember the BEER!  

Man, I can't wait till morning...it's more exciting than Christmas in July! lol I probably won't sleep tonight! 

Cool avatar Steve, I gotta catch me another steely so I can update mine! The current one is from last spring!!


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

Hey Ben,

DON'T FORGET THE BEER.

My Captain is in the jeep waiting to go. I've got a 2 liter of Dew keeping him company. Thats the only thing packed though.


Oh Ben *"DON'T FORGET THE BEER."
*


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

I'll have a couple of captains along too! I ghotta believe the shelf ice is dropping in the river like a rock.
Walleye 123, "It only gets worse", thats why I was razin ya a bit!
If you start that rediculous conformity before the marriage....then well buddy, yer all done. Gotta leave yerself some room for improvement, and if yer whipped already...well......I better just leave it to that! 

I still have a spot open for sat! anyone interested in fishing with me and mich buckmaster, just let me know. I was just thinkin, maybe it's ....HIM they don't wanna fish with!

He really is a good person...for being a teacher! 

Everyone who is goin with me tomorrow, you guys whip up some of your own bags if ya got the spawn, I will do a dozen myself, but I usually fish with skein this time of yr.

See everyone in the mornin. I will bring my 2 FRS radio's


----------



## Spartazoo (Jan 28, 2004)

what is the radio channel? Marine radio or FRS or are those two the same?


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Hey Now Spanky!! I may be a real PAIN in the rear end, but I think they are scared of the G RAFT and all the Birds that follow!!!

You know those Bibs have critters attached to them


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Hey, if it weren't for all the skein slime on the G Raft, the fish wouldn't be drawn to it like magnets! lol Dan, can't we just pull some skein and eggs off the back of the raft and tie them up!!!  I got some king eggs tied up...only steely stuff I got is skein...and that's in the freezer right now...I gotta remember to take that out! I'll give ya half of whatever eggs I get tomorrow...and I hope we get lots of em...cuz that means lots of fish! 

Steve, you're one step ahead of me...I got zilch packed so far! 

Walleye123...yeah, what Dan said...that's why I'm going fishing the weekend before my wedding!!! lol (looking over my shoulder)


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Yeah Dan, i have a bunch of bags already tied and i will bring a few skeins myself. Hopefully you can show me how to tie that egg knot again tommorow. I think Mitch is going to bring a decent amount of skein and bags also. Hopefully we get a few hens after this weekend my supply is going to be low 

BTW, where exactly is Shamrock Park? Is it right below the dam on the west side?


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

quest

You are NOT correct. The park is on the east side of the river. for town go over the bridge and the park is on the EAST side of the river and the road to the left, on the bend of the road.

The DNR just fixed up their park which is on the right of the road just over the bridge as you start up the hill going to Niles.


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

Spanky-
I would be able to go, but have to take the wife out for dinner and to a "piano bar" (what fun) for her B-Day. Would need to be off the river by 3 ish. The last thing I want to do is inconvenience anyone, but I am more than ready to get into some fish and meet you guys.

BTW-I fished the dam area Monday and it was LOW water (shelf ice wasn't too bad though), had one hit in the main run on the ladder side, but I was asleep at the wheel-so to speak.


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

Yeah Quest, I just finished up a sac tying marathon. I probably have enough tied up for the whole crew if you don't mind using chokers. I'll also be bringing along a bunch of untied skein so the Captain can show me how to do it Friday.

Truck's loaded and ready to go, see ya in the morning.

Mitch


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

live2fishdjs-

Are you looking at Sat or Tomorrow? Steve and I have room tomorrow morning, we are full Sat. 

I can get you back to the launch tomorrow by that time as Deerhunter8 was looking for a ride in the afternoon. 

Let me know...

Mark


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Live2fish, I think we can make it happen on sat. I just have a problem. I can't allow any Notre Dame type stuff on my boat until after 3 pm on sat. Sorry it is just a silly rule us U of M fans have.
If that is alright, then I would say "welcome aboard". 

I might be a bit lieniant towards...say... a Notre Dame spawn rag though! That way you could still have something you may be fond of for whatever reason!  
So if you are sure that you can abide by the strict laws of the garbage scowl, then meet us at the Daybreak cafe around 6:15 to 6:30 sat morning. We will be the large group of hungover spawn driblers!

Seriuosly, bring whatever ya need to eat and drink and , I have the tackle for plug fishin or spawn fishin. If ya got ssome spawn for yourself, and a favorite noodle rig, bring it along. I would love to have ya aboard.Did I mention we gotta fish with a "teacher" on sat?

Yes Quest, I am hoping to add to my spawn supply this weekend instead of subtract from it. Especially with a tourney the next two weeks!
See ya in the mornin kids.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

My friend is going to show up, so there might be room for another person. His name is Randy. 

Good luck to all


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

Sweet-see you tomorrow AM guys! Sorry my PM box was full Spanky-only had 2 in it??

Hope you all leave some fish for me tomorrow 

Thanks for the offer adjusted...I wish I was fishin' today (even in this rain) as opposed to sitting at work reading about fishing.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

live2fishdjs,

Check both the in and outbox. Also make sure you go past the "first 30 days"


----------



## Garret (Aug 2, 2002)

Can someone PM me a report on how the fishing was over the weekend? From the dam to the second creek mouth.

Thx,

Garret


----------

